# marcum vs vexlar



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> I love my flasher and don't know anyone that has an x67....so what are these things a "vex wishes it could do" that you speak of? Just curious, not trying to be an $#&


You don't know ANYONE who has an x67? ...... Hmm.....

Things your Marcum wishes it could do, mostly the zoom on any part of the water, split screen zoom, and battery readout .


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm thinking about mounting a m68 on my quad for the GPS and a backup fishfinder. But for my run and gun fishing I'll keep my flasher. My Vex is over 10 yes old and has never been to the repair shop. It is responsible for the disappearance of many thousands of panfish from waters all over the Midwest. I am probably going to a marcum this ye as it has more power. I haven't seen any lowrances being used by any of the teams in the tournaments we fish, but maybe this year. It should be interesting to see how they hold up against the other units under pressure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

rico1391 said:


> You don't know ANYONE who has an x67? ...... Hmm.....


O yeah...my bad. Ive never fished with you while you've had it so I forgot.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

We are all getting a bit cranky . Too much time on our hands playing with our man toys (you heard me right).
I am going to make a side by side video of a vex vs x with the mino cam AS SOON AS WE HAVE ICE. 
.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> Okay thanks guys. I didnt think about the history thing, that's a nifty feature.



Yeah it works really good to see what lure presentation has been attracting the fish etc..


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

rico1391 said:


> You don't know ANYONE who has an x67? ...... Hmm.....
> 
> Things your Marcum wishes it could do, mostly the zoom on any part of the water, split screen zoom, and battery readout .


 That's just the bells and whistles lol.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

How about the m68c gps feature to mark those honey holes or the temperature sensor on the transducer to see how cold it is. 
What about the brightness and display color changes to make it easier to see in sunlight or at night. 
How about the screen that you can read from an angle, not just right in front. 
How about low battery alarm and voltage meter. Check any 12 volt battery you have 
How about multiple fish alarms that work by fish size so you can take your eyes off the screen.
Need any more bells or whistles?
Almost 200 pages of them in the manual .
There are plenty more. All for the price of a used humminmarvex.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I am sorry the whole thing about that you can't see the movement of fish that are tight to the bottom is a crock of ****. If you know how to use the unit right and at its full ability you can see them just fine with no problem.I fish the FL-18 which gives you a split screen so you can also zoom into the bottom while showing the whole water column . Which comes in handy when your fishing Deep basin Gills and perch.

Also all this extra power is useless when you are sitting still in one spot. It becomes over kill and unneeded, and your paying for something you don't need.Target separation has more to do with the quality of the electronics inside the unit not how much power it has.There has been many units that came out on the market with lots of power but the unit didn't have the guts to handle it right.When I fish the m67 and m68, it didn't meet the hype in my opinion.


Also this whole history thing is a joke to me, It makes it hard for you to pay attention to what jigging motion your imparting into the jig. A fish finder can not tell you how your jig is kicking and all the subtle things it is doing.The only way is practicing at home in a bucket before you go out. Also a ton of practice doing it in the real world via sight fishing. That is the only true way to learn what that jig is really doing down there.

Stick with a real flasher it will last you longer and do the job of helping you catch fish as good or better then any fish finder out there. When you use something it is purpose built over something that is built to do it all you will have better results in the long run.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

rico1391 said:


> Things your Marcum wishes it could do, mostly the zoom on any part of the water, split screen zoom, and battery readout .


  Which Marcums don't do that, because mine does?


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I didnt want to get involved , but i will and give my .02 worth again (every year)
I got the flasher first as that was all that was available 10-12 yrs ago and love it and still use it and i have the m68 with gps and love it and mostly use it for perch or cats cause i can see on the bottom better and love the plume as it goes off bottom and checks out what i got and i love the split screen to see whats above and quickly hit the gills or crappie .THE FLASHER IS NICE when taking out others on the ice so they can have a simple fish finder to use and get hooked and helps us catch more fish with a few finders working and 2-3 others fishing.... i know way more people out fishing as i drive or walk by or personally that do not even have a finder at all !.... so the moral of the post is why not have both ?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> I am sorry the whole thing about that you can't see the movement of fish that are tight to the bottom is a crock of ****. If you know how to use the unit right and at its full ability you can see them just fine with no problem.I fish the FL-18 which gives you a split screen so you can also zoom into the bottom while showing the whole water column . Which comes in handy when your fishing Deep basin Gills and perch.
> 
> Also all this extra power is useless when you are sitting still in one spot. It becomes over kill and unneeded, and your paying for something you don't need.Target separation has more to do with the quality of the electronics inside the unit not how much power it has.There has been many units that came out on the market with lots of power but the unit didn't have the guts to handle it right.When I fish the m67 and m68, it didn't meet the hype in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Can your FL-18 zoom in to within 16" of the bottom to show the bottom hugging fish? What do you mean it can't? It can only zoom in on the bottom 72" of water? Hmmmmm.










I wonder if it does split screen zoom so I can see the entire water column like a FL-18?









Wow it does! It can also be customized to show whatever part of the water column you want to zoom in on. The FL-18 is stuck zooming in on the bottom 6 feet. Do you want to zoom in on those suspended crappies in deep water? Sorry, with the FL-18 you're stuck and can't do it but you can with a X67.

Fish near someone else and you'll quickly see how it's better to have more power. The cool thing is when you buy a X67 you're not paying more for that extra power, in fact ,you're paying about $200 less for that extra power. If you're out on a lake and have it all to yourself lower power is ok but when someone else comes and sits near you, you're going to have problems and the IR on the FL-18 doesn't handle interference from higher powered sonar very well.


History is a joke? Baahhhh, who wants to know what what happened when you were looking away from the screen to get some coffee and felt a big bump on your Rod? With a FL-18 you'll have no idea where the fish came from. Did it come off the bottom and slam it? Did it lazily drift in and watch a few seconds then smack it? You don't know, because you don't have a few seconds of history to look back on.












You can't tell what kind if jigging motion you're using? Anyone looking at the picture can tell what kind of motion is being used.










Maybe some people just can't understand what is being shown to them in chart mode, I wonder if ithe X67 has a flasher type of display?










Wow, it does! And it will do split-zoom there too just like a FL-18 but for $200 less.


A FL-18 with all its moving parts will last longer than a sonar without any moving parts? Maybe the FL-18 has some sort of magical components that don't wear as parts rub on each other? Check their website and see if they have anything posted about fixing those moving parts that wear out. They even admit that the motor and brushes have a limited lifetime and will need to be replaced. That's one of the drawbacks of using a mechanical display.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well, that there ends it.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The only place a zoom is needed up in the water column is whitefish or lake trout in very deep water.(my opinion) Other then that you only need it to zoom for bottom hugging perch, eyes and gills. And I am sorry a flasher and LCD both do it.* I have never said the x67 didn't have a zoom. 
*
*Also I never said the x67 couldn't split screen. Once again you are clouding this whole thing up. *

Also I am sorry you can not see how your bait is kicking on a hook on any electronic. Can you see it when it moves up and down a inch in the water column? Why yes you can on every unit out there. But when you have finicky redears and you have to use a very subtle jigging motion you can not see it on the X67 , FL-18, or LX-5.When I am talking subtle I am taking where it is moving but never moves on you fish finder. You can only see it with your own eyes. And you can't learn and master this subtle jigging motion while watching your bait on screen or a ring.

Also The IR works great on my FL-18 I fished a FL-18 and X67 right in the same hole while field testing and I was able to get both units to be clean. I would love to see how all that power works for you when your fishing in thick weeds. Cause all your pics are showing clean bottoms, like you would find in Anchor bay(sand Bay). You can not see through those weeds with that much power tim the tool man.

Also on those moving parts thing what happen when your unit breaks down after the warranty is up.O yea you have to get whole new one. VEX and Marc stand behind there flashers better then Lowrance does.I use Lowrance when it comes to open water. I have never said there product was junk. I have always said my opinion is that the Vex is a better unit for icefishing.

Again like I said in the other thread we are going to have to agree to disagree on what unit is better. But when you give misleading info to someone I got to call you out on it.You are sounded more like a marketing mouth piece of Lowrance.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

All I can say is look at the price of the LX-5, FL-18, or the x67c, that's what got me.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Ill sum it up like this to each is their own. If I want a good flasher unit Im not going to buy the lowrance. If I want a few seconds of history then Id get the lowrance. Ill stick with the flasher i dont care how "out dated the flasher is."


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Lets have a tournament and you can all put your money on what you believe in. Or you could all get in the Hamlin tournament and have a side bet winner takes all
Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Ill sum it up like this to each is their own. If I want a good flasher unit Im not going to buy the lowrance. If I want a few seconds of history then Id get the lowrance. Ill stick with the flasher i dont care how "out dated the flasher is."


 Would you use a little green box or a fish-lo-cator? would you use braided line or fiberglass rods on the ice.
That is how we think of a vexilar. They work fine ,but will be obsolete soon. It doesn't matter how much they try to update them. 
Think of them as windows 2000 me with service pack fl12-18-20-22.:lol::lol:


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Ill sum it up like this to each is their own. If I want a good flasher unit Im not going to buy the lowrance. If I want a few seconds of history then Id get the lowrance. Ill stick with the flasher i dont care how "out dated the flasher is."


How come people dont like the flasher on the x67? IF it is = to a vex then it would be nice to have the option of Flasher/Graph mode. I dont use it on mine because I only use the graph mode, but didnt notice a diff. I think the x67 is a better unit for a lower price....... but I agree to each their own. Fish with the one you like, thats what makes it fun.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

nick 74 said:


> How come people dont like the flasher on the x67? IF it is = to a vex then it would be nice to have the option of Flasher/Graph mode. I dont use it on mine because I only use the graph mode, but didnt notice a diff. I think the x67 is a better unit for a lower price....... but I agree to each their own. Fish with the one you like, thats what makes it fun.



I don't have a problem at all with the flasher on the X67 it's works just like any other flasher does, it is not inferior in any way, I would just rather use the graph myself.


----------



## mrctfd (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions, We ordered the marcum!!


----------

